

Money doesn't buy happiness, but success does... - theoneill
http://www.american.com/archive/2008/may-june-magazine-contents/can-money-buy-happiness

======
sosuke
Can you buy success with money though? I always looked at the lottery as VC or
angel funding without payback to stop bootstrapping my ideas. The main problem
with the authors reference story is that the man stopped living life, stopped
working, went public with his winnings and did not follow through on his
plans.

------
mhartl
Our genes (via our brains) drive us to succeed. But why should we listen to
our stupid mammalian brains? Maybe the Buddhists have it right after all, and
the best goal is to transcend desiring.

OK, back to my startup.

------
steveplace
Money _can_ buy happiness.

Money can buy a waverunner. Find me one person who is sad on a waverunner.

------
vaksel
Money doesn't buy happiness but it eliminates 90% of the problems that are
caused by lack of it

